# réanimation iBook palourde bleu



## fanougym (10 Octobre 2009)

Salut, 

j'ai récupéré un ibook G3 PPC 750 
366MHZ 
320Mo de Ram
Firewire

OSX est installé dessus mais le démarrage est impossible, pomme grise et roue crantée perpétuelle.
Résultat du AHT : erreur mémoire
Code erreur mem_/2/4

J'ai essayé en enlevant la barette de 256, même résultat

Branché en mode target sur un autre ibook :
Le volume monte mais impossible d'accéder au contenu des dossiers, pizza de la mort.
Tentative d'effacement et de réinstallation d'OS 9.2, rien à faire, pizza de la mort.

et tout à coup, plus rien ... le mode target ne fonctionne plus, démarrage et écran noir/gris ...
Si je démarre avec alt enfoncé, il n'y a pas de volume monté, même chose en démarrant depuis le cd d'instal d'OS 9.2

Que faire ? changement de disque dur à votre avis ? des sites de ventes pas chers et fiables ?
Merci.


----------



## CBi (10 Octobre 2009)

Puisque le Firewire à l'air de fonctionner, et si tu as un disque externe Firewire sous la main, tu peux tenter l'opération inverse de celle que tu as faite = brancher un disque externe où tu auras au préalable installé un système valable, et tentative de démarrage du palourde à partir du disque dur FW.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2009)

CBi a dit:


> Puisque le Firewire à l'air de fonctionner, et si tu as un disque externe Firewire sous la main, tu peux tenter l'opération inverse de celle que tu as faite = brancher un disque externe où tu auras au préalable installé un système valable, et tentative de démarrage du palourde à partir du disque dur FW.



Ben ça risque pas de changer grand chose, si c'est bien une erreur mémoire et que ça ne fonctionne pas en virant la barrette, c'est que ce sont les 64 Mo soudés qui sont HS, donc, seul remède : changement de carte mère !


----------



## fanougym (10 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça risque pas de changer grand chose, si c'est bien une erreur mémoire et que ça ne fonctionne pas en virant la barrette, c'est que ce sont les 64 Mo soudés qui sont HS, donc, seul remède : changement de carte mère !



Ach scheise, j'l'avais envisagé, ..., tu me le confirmes ...

Couteux ? compliqué ? le changement de carte mère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> Ach scheise, j'l'avais envisagé, ..., tu me le confirmes ...
> 
> Couteux ? compliqué ? le changement de carte mère ?



Couteux, non &#8230; si tu en trouves une, car tout le problème est là, ce genre d'article ne court pas les rues, faut trouver (d'occasion, of course) un palourde mort d'autre chose, genre écran cassé ou que sais-je, rien d'évident en tout cal !

Compliqué ? Le plus compliqué reste de trouver la carte mère, après, ce ne sont que vis à défaires, clips à déclipser, contacteurs à débrancher (le tout suivi des opérations inverses), si tu en arrives à ce stade (trouver la carte mère de rechange), fais le moi savoir ici, je te mettrais un lien vers la notice de démontage/remontage officielle d'Apple (en PDF).


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Octobre 2009)

Je crois qu'en utilisant Open Firmwire on peut désactiver la mémoire interne, j'ai le souvenir d'un post sur le net (site mac en anglais) ou ça avait marcher ! Sinon peut être tenter de dessouder la ram interne ? (oui je sais ça peut paraitre bizarre) ...

Pour le démontage : http://www.sterpin.net/palou.htm

Pour la CM (je sais c'est cher) :

http://www.bricomac.com//index.php?cPath=93&sort=5a&filter_id=13

PS : Vive les cm d'iBook palourde qui crame, la mienne aussi est morte, mais c'est l'alim à découpage qui à laché ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Je crois qu'en utilisant Open Firmwire on peut désactiver la mémoire interne, j'ai le souvenir d'un post sur le net (site mac en anglais) ou ça avait marcher ! Sinon peut être tenter de dessouder la ram interne ? (oui je sais ça peut paraitre bizarre) ...



Si l'Open Firmware permet ça, ça serait intéressant de retrouver la manip !

Par contre, dessouder la Ram interne, à déconseiller, à moins d'être un "pro" de la soudure électronique. Mieux vaut encore tenter de briser mécaniquement les soudures (composants de surface, la résistance mécanique de la soudure est assez faible, et ça présente moins de risque de créer un court circuit que le dessoudage !).



-oldmac- a dit:


> PS : Vive les cm d'iBook palourde qui crame, la mienne aussi est morte, mais c'est l'alim à découpage qui à laché ...



L'alim à découpage ? :mouais: Mais, elle est dans le "yoyo", l'alim à découpage, pas sur la carte mère, il ne rentre que du courant continu, dans le palourde


----------



## fanougym (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonne idée que de passer par l'open firmware, je me mets en quête de cet article...

Sinon, au pire le déssoudage ou le brisage ...
En tous cas, merci !

Bon, ..., j'veux bien un petit coup de main sur la commande à taper pour l'open firmware...


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Octobre 2009)

Pour dessouder du cms proprement, il faute le faire avec une flamme de briquet et ça marche !

Pour l'OF, on peut tout faire avec, après c'est assez compliqué !


@ Pascal77 :

En ce qui concerne l'alim à découplage, l'étage d'alim interne de l'iBook, qui se trouve sur la carte mère, sépare le 5V et le 12V en 2 partis, la partie qui sépare le 12V est naze ... ce qui à pour effet que seulement le 5V fonctionne donc le disque dur tourne les led sont allumée mais aucun bouton à un effet ni démarrage ni réinitialisation. Un des condensateurs émet un bruit genre tssssss ... Il doit être la source du problème. J'ai testé les fusible au testeur de continuité, ils sont tous bon !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> @ Pascal77 :
> 
> En ce qui concerne l'alim à découplage, l'étage d'alim interne de l'iBook, qui se trouve sur la carte mère, sépare le 5V et le 12V en 2 partis, la partie qui sépare le 12V est naze ... ce qui à pour effet que seulement le 5V fonctionne donc le disque dur tourne les led sont allumée mais aucun bouton à un effet ni démarrage ni réinitialisation. Un des condensateurs émet un bruit genre tssssss ... Il doit être la source du problème. J'ai testé les fusible au testeur de continuité, ils sont tous bon !



Alors, si tu changes ce condensateur par un de valeur proche ou identique, ça devrait le faire. Attention aux polarités, on est en courant continu, là, donc c'est un électro-chimique !


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Octobre 2009)

oui sauf que c'est presque impossible de le déssouder ! En tout cas j'ai pas le materiel pour, avec mon fer à souder, je fait fondre la carte mère ! J'attend des nouvelle de Arlequin qui devrait me filer une carcasse d'iBook Palourde mais il ne sait pas l'état de la carte mère ... affaire à suivre !

En tout cas merci de ton aide !


----------



## claude72 (12 Octobre 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour dessouder du cms proprement, il faute le faire avec une flamme de briquet et ça marche !


 sauvage !





> En ce qui concerne l'alim à découplage, l'étage d'alim interne de l'iBook, qui se trouve sur la carte mère, sépare le 5V et le 12V en 2 partis...


Pas tout à fait... même si, je te l'accorde, le fonctionnement est très proche d'une alim à découpage,  c'est en fait un convertisseur statique (flyback converter) continu/continu, et il ne "_sépare_" pas, il *fabrique* du 5V et du 12V (et peut-être aussi du 3,3V ?) à partir de la tension continue unique fournie par l'adaptateur secteur et/ou la batterie.





> la partie qui sépare fabrique le 12V est naze


Si tu n'as pas de 12V, alors que le 5V fonctionne, ça veut dire que toute la partie primaire + régulation fonctionne ! et c'est une bonne nouvelle, car c'est le plus dur à dépanner...

... donc ton problème se situe au niveau du secondaire 12V, qui est déjà plus simple : un bobinage de transfo, une diode de redressement, et un filtrage en pi (donc deux condensateurs chimiques et une self) plus éventuellement une résistance à couche métallique de faible valeur (genre 0,22 ou 0,47 ohm)... il est rare que ce soit le bobinage du tranformateur qui lâche, au moins aussi rare que ce soit la self... donc restent la résistance, les condensateurs et la diode... la résistance est ultra-simple à tester, et la diode est simple à tester :
- si la résistance est coupée : elle sert de fusible, donc faut voir le reste...
- si la diode est en court-circuit, ça veut dire qu'elle est HS, et là tu as trouvé la panne,
- si la diode est ouverte dans un sens et a un seuil entre 0,1 et 0,6V dans l'autre, ça veut dire qu'elle est bonne, et là c'est un des deux condos qui est HS, voire les 2...


----------



## fanougym (13 Octobre 2009)

Bon, vous êtes mignons les copains mais ça arrange pas mes bidons tout ça ... :rateau:

Donc, reprenons : je cherche la manipulation à effectuer via l'open firmware pour désactiver la Ram soudée sur la carte mère d'une palourde bleue.

Alors ? on fait moins les malins, hein ?


----------

